# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  بماذا تدعو عند إفطارك؟

## mylife079

*بماذا تدعو عند إفطارك؟*

*قال تعالى: {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ}. وقال رسول ا*

لله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الدعاء هو العبادة" ثم قرأ: {وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُم}.

الدعاء نعمة كبرى، ومنحة عظيمة، جاد الله بها حيث أمرنا بالدعاء، ووعدنا بالإجابة والإثابة؛ فشأن الدعاء عظيم، ومنزلته عالية في الدين، فما اسْتُجْلِبت النعم بمثله، ولا استُدفعت النقم بمثله، وهو مفزع المظلومين، وملجأ المستضعفين، وأمان الخائفين، وسبب عظيم لانشراح الصدر، وتفريج الهم، ودفع غضب الله سبحانه. وسبب لدفع البلاء، وأكرم شيء عليه تعالى على الإطلاق. فما أشد حاجتنا إلى الدعاء! بل ما أعظم اضطرارنا إليه!

أما عن دعوة الصائم فيقول فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ثلاث دعوات مستجابات: دعوة الصائم، و دعوة المظلوم، و دعوة المسافر.

ويقول ابن عمر: «كان يقال إن لكل مؤمن دعوة مستجابة عند إفطاره، إما أن يعجل له في دنياه، أو يدخر له في آخرته». فكان ابن عمر يقول عند إفطاره: «يا واسع المغفرة اغفر لي».

----------


## Rahma Queen

اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين ولاحبتي
اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## mylife079

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين 

يسلمو رحمة على مرورك

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

· عن ابنعمر رضي اللّه عنهما قال‏:‏ كان النبيّ صلى اللّه عليه وسلم إذا أفطر قال‏:‏‏"‏ذَهَبَ الظَّمأُ، وابْتَلَّتِ العُرُوقُ، وَثَبَتَ الأجْرُ إِنْ شاءَ اللَّهُتَعالى‏

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على مرورك جوري

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]الله يجزيكم الخير 

والدعاء هو مخ العباده 

والجهاد ذروة سنامه 

شكرا للموضوع بارك الله فيك اخي [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على مرورك اخي

----------

